# another kijiji scam....



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

rats...i think i just fell for another one...the ad showed up long enough for me to e-mail the "seller"...then vanished...a beautiful "Vintage 1963 Gibson L-P SG with Original Case"...$950...

when i entered "Vintage 1963 Gibson L-P SG with Original Case" i get umpteen google hits across the country...all on kijiji...all different cities...it figures...

Vintage 1963 Gibson L-P SG with Original Case - Google Search


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

another email address collection scam


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

*always always always* use a disposable e-mail address for craigslist, kijij, etc.
gmail, hotmail, yahoo addresses are easy enough to set up... have one just for junk / contests / CL, etc.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

***update***...just got an e-mail from the seller...

"Hi, I am writing you regarding my ad on Kijiji, the guitar it's still for sale. The condition of the guitar is great. I'm a single mother with 2 children because I just got divorced and I decided to move to my parents in Plymouth, United Kingdom to begin a new life. The guitar is here with me. The guitar was awarded to me in our divorce and i don't need anything related to my husband, that's why i am selling it so cheap. I also need money for new arrangements and i need to sell it as soon as possible. My final price on it is $990. Let me know if you are still interested so we can make arrangements to finish this deal. "...

a search of the e-mail provided {Laura Kilian [email protected]} ...led me to a scam awareness page...

ScamVictimsUnited.com &bull; View topic - Kijiji scam Canada, beware!


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i saw it and emailed about it too.......here comes the spam


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

I saw it this morning , but it is now gone from the Regina kijiji, funny eh?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

complete and total scam. Always run when they refer to the item they are selling as "the product"

Here is a good policy to follow from kijiji itself


> While most individuals who use Kijiji have success with buying, selling, renting or connecting with others, from time to time we do receive reports of people attempting to scam or defraud our users. We have found that one of the best ways to address this problem is to ensure that all transactions take place locally and in-person. Remember that Kijiji is a local classifieds web site and Ads are not reviewed before they go live on the site.
> 
> Please take the following precautions while using Kijiji:
> 
> ...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Wire me the money and I will go to the UK and get for you .. ok ?


----------



## jrguitars (Feb 20, 2010)

This showed up on my local kijiji too. I emailed twice. First to tell them it was worth 3-4 times what they were asking and then the ad disappeared. It reappeared and I emailed again this time to purchase it. It then disappeared again. A few hours later I received this response (like above):



> Hi, I am writing you regarding my ad on Kijiji, the guitar it's still for sale. The condition of the guitar is great. I'm a single mother with 2 children because I just got divorced and I decided to move to my parents in Plymouth, United Kingdom to begin a new life. The guitar is here with me. The guitar was awarded to me in our divorce and i don't need anything related to my husband, that's why i am selling it so cheap. I also need money for new arrangements and i need to sell it as soon as possible. My final price on it is $990. Let me know if you are still interested so we can make arrangements to finish this deal.


I emailed that I would like to speak with her and asked for her contact # and got no response. If it's too good to be true it probably is. Would have been one hell of a deal though!


----------

